# What gift to get for a friend starting culinary school? (Non-knife related)



## crizq0 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm just a home cook, so i'm not sure what is an essential tool a chef or culinary student would need. 

Would like to get something non-knife related. So what's something that you can't live without and probably wished you had gotten it earlier in your cooking career?

Specific cookbook? Special spoon? Thermometer? Cooking tweezers? Sharpening stones?


----------



## clayton (Mar 13, 2012)

A nice slotted flexible "fish" spatula with a thin edge. Like Lamson sharp or Wusthof.

Looks like this:


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 13, 2012)

clayton said:


> A nice slotted flexible "fish" spatula with a thin edge. Like Lamson sharp or Wusthof.
> 
> Looks like this:



Thought the same thing Gray Kunz has the Sveico one. Amazon sells it.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 13, 2012)

thermapen (though I'm not sure if instructors may not like this being used all the time), maybe a set of microplanes, gray kunz spoons


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess it depends on the school to some degree. Based on my experience the last 4 years:

Thermopen thermometer. Not the fold out kind (though those are awesome) but one you can wear in your sleeve. 

Extra hats and aprons (seriously).

A good vegetable peeler.

That's about all I can think of. Maybe a backpack.

-AJ


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 13, 2012)

To me a great gift is something I'd like to have but probably wouldn't buy for myself. A set of Gray Kunz spoons fits that description.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, and a fair number of my classmates carried this around everywhere they went:

Food Lover's Companion


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 13, 2012)

They have holsters for the folding thermapens, you know!


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 13, 2012)

Chifunda said:


> To me a great gift is something I'd like to have but probably wouldn't buy for myself. A set of Gray Kunz spoons fits that description.



The large. I have both, but the large are the way to go. The small I could use in a giveaway and wouldn't miss them. Just bought them to meet the minimum order requirement.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 13, 2012)

Would also be cool to buy them gift certificates or just take them out to a few fine dining restaurants to check out the food and the whole process. Maybe find some good ones with an open kitchen and they would probably appreciate that.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 13, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Would also be cool to buy them gift certificates or just take them out to a few fine dining restaurants to check out the food and the whole process. Maybe find some good ones with an open kitchen and they would probably appreciate that.



That's a good one. Must of my classmates had never eaten a damned thing of note. Aggravating.

-AJ


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 13, 2012)

Bonus points if you can find a chef table or find a chef willing to come out and chat for a bit. You could post the request on a chowhound type forum in your area to find out what chefs might be willing to do so.


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 13, 2012)

In the list of book selections You might consider the set of Thomas Keller books (Bouchon/The French Laundry), Alinia, Morimoto or a Larousse Gastronomique. In the tool department a micro plane. 
A gift certificate to Korin.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Mar 14, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> Thermopen thermometer. Not the fold out kind (though those are awesome) but one you can wear in your sleeve.
> 
> A good vegetable peeler.
> 
> ...



I think most people who go to Thermapen go for the fold out ones due to the 3 second response instead of the 6 second response of the pocket ones. I'd agree with a good veg peeler. Kuhn Rikon is where it's at if you ask me. I'd HIGHLY recommend the Ratio book : http://www.amazon.com/dp/1416566112/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 14, 2012)

quantumcloud509 said:


> I think most people who go to Thermapen go for the fold out ones due to the 3 second response instead of the 6 second response of the pocket ones. I'd agree with a good veg peeler. Kuhn Rikon is where it's at if you ask me. I'd HIGHLY recommend the Ratio book : http://www.amazon.com/dp/1416566112/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Wish I could get the original two pages from Chef Uwe Hestnar for the ratios.


----------



## MadMel (Mar 14, 2012)

Ratio, Larousse, Flavour Bible, Culinary Artistry for the book section
Wouldn't do anything tool-wise, just get him a voucher for a cooks shop.
Extra Aprons and Hats
A copy of Dave's knife sharpening DVD. Trust me, generally most culinary instructors do not know how to properly sharpen their knives.

BTW, this were the things I wished I got when I just started culinary school. Almost into my second sem now..


----------



## Dusty (Mar 14, 2012)

A book in which to write down recipes. Perhaps moleskin or something like that.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 14, 2012)

quantumcloud509 said:


> I think most people who go to Thermapen go for the fold out ones due to the 3 second response instead of the 6 second response of the pocket ones. I'd agree with a good veg peeler. Kuhn Rikon is where it's at if you ask me. I'd HIGHLY recommend the Ratio book : http://www.amazon.com/dp/1416566112/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20




I have both kinds. I found the fold out one to be cumbersome in school. The extra three seconds is a non issue.

-AJ


----------



## mhlee (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd go with a sharpening set. I've never been a professional cook, but the professional kitchens that I've walked through have knives that are often in terrible shape.

In a previous life, I worked in a retail seafood. From what I've seen, most cooking schools teach horrible fish prep and cutting techniques. Fish tweezers are essential for fish prep. I like these that Jon carries: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/fish-tweezers/fish-tweezers-round-non-slip.html#

I would also recommend a Benriner (large). It's kind of a cheat for prep, but for large amounts of prep, it's invaluable. 

I second the recommendations for fish spatulas, microplanes, thermometers; for books, I also second the French Laundry cookbook recommendation. That book really gets you to think about flavors, processes, and techniques. 

But of all the things recommended, I do think the best would be to take them to a very good restaurant and sit at the chef's table so they can see how a kitchen works. I'm still fascinated by it today, and it's probably one reason why I love cooking. I also think a real sushi bar, where you can see prep, whole fish broken down, and ask lots of questions of the chef, is also a great learning experience.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 14, 2012)

Since I didn't see it previously mentioned on this thread. On Food and Cooking: The Science and Lore of the Kitchen by Harold McGee is a good book choice as well.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 14, 2012)

Gray Kunz spoon.
Thermapen.
Idahone rod.
Good tongs.
Fish spat.
Oven Mitts.
Chef coats.
Discreet headphones.
Lifetime warranty shoes.
Gold Bond(the yellow bottle, the blue one will make you SUFFER).
Victorinox Sportsman
A yoga dvd.
On Food and Cooking by Harold McGee.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm starting to worry about my educational experience! I never used half of this stuff in school. What are fish spats? When do you use that fancy spatula as opposed to a regular grill spatula?

-AJ


----------



## mhlee (Mar 14, 2012)

Fish spatulas are really nice for all purpose use, but they're especiall good for delicate items, like fish, because the tip of the spatula is angled/beveled, almost like a single bevel knife, so that that the edge is thinner. I personally like stiffer fish spatulas because I feel they give better control when turning.

Unfortunately, they're usually not very long, so they're not the best for using on a high heat grill.


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 14, 2012)

+1 on Goldbond..."monkey balls" suck.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 14, 2012)

I always give "The Soul of a Chef". It goes through many different areas of the profession. From following a group of chefs trying their black hats. Micheal Symon and his restaurant before he became a Iron Chef. Following around Thomas Keller for a week at his restaurant for a week, before he put out a cook book.


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 14, 2012)

Beer money! :justkidding:


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 15, 2012)

Under Armour 9" ventilated boxerjock. Seriously.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00354LDMM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 15, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Under Armour 9" ventilated boxerjock. Seriously.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00354LDMM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Please dont post a vid on these


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol no. But for realsies, these things changed my life. Honest.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 15, 2012)

That's how I feel about Gold Bond.

So much of being a successful pro cook is about stretching your back and cooling your taint.


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 16, 2012)

Seriously a knife roll/bag. Something like the Mercer backpack knife roll combo. I would have loved to have something like that instead of carrying 3 different things.


----------



## tkern (Mar 16, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> That's how I feel about Gold Bond.
> 
> So much of being a successful pro cook is about stretching your back and cooling your taint.



Box of corn starch does the trick.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 16, 2012)

Since I started using these 3 years ago http://www.amazon.com/Series-Boxerjock-Bottoms-Under-Armour/dp/B00354LDMM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1331785369&sr=8-2 I havent needed gold bond or corn starch since. Life. Changing.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice try, Underarmor.


----------



## steeley (Mar 17, 2012)

good working shoes. save your knee's later on


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 21, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Since I started using these 3 years ago http://www.amazon.com/Series-Boxerjock-Bottoms-Under-Armour/dp/B00354LDMM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1331785369&sr=8-2 I havent needed gold bond or corn starch since. Life. Changing.



I have to try some of these. I have been using the started moisture wicking anti microbial boxer briefs but still need gold bond every once in ahwile


----------



## VoodooMajik (Mar 21, 2012)

Flavor bible. Definite must have for a budding chefs book collection. inexpensive and great to have around if you get stuck with parings at times.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 21, 2012)

pumbaa said:


> I have to try some of these. I have been using the started moisture wicking anti microbial boxer briefs but still need gold bond every once in ahwile


Awwww Hell !!!! We have to start a "chef nutz" or a "swamp taint" thread. I've had it soooooo bad. Stuff wicking undies and gold bold can't touch........


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 21, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Awwww Hell !!!! We have to start a "chef nutz" or a "swamp taint" thread. I've had it soooooo bad. Stuff wicking undies and gold bold can't touch........



Me too I have had to do the duck walk.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 21, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Nice try, Underarmor.



What do you mean? I cant tell what you are saying. I swear by these things and have at least 15 or so pairs. They are essential. Along with Champion or Under Armour breathable muscle tees, hanes comfort stretch or wigwam breathable quarter length hiking socks, chefwear ventilated performance pants, and sanita clogs or dansko wayne oxford walkers. 

Comfort is key and over the years I have developed a very specific set of clothing that works best. I won't compromise my comfort in this sweltering hell that I work. If I can pass along the knowledge I have gained through trial and error feel free to take advantage and give it a shot. The **** works!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 21, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Awwww Hell !!!! We have to start a "chef nutz" or a "swamp taint" thread. I've had it soooooo bad. Stuff wicking undies and gold bold can't touch........



done!

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5694-Sous-Chafe


----------



## pumbaa (Mar 21, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> What do you mean? I cant tell what you are saying. I swear by these things and have at least 15 or so pairs. They are essential. Along with Champion or Under Armour breathable muscle tees, hanes comfort stretch or wigwam breathable quarter length hiking socks, chefwear ventilated performance pants, and sanita clogs or dansko wayne oxford walkers.
> 
> Comfort is key and over the years I have developed a very specific set of clothing that works best. I won't compromise my comfort in this sweltering hell that I work. If I can pass along the knowledge I have gained through trial and error feel free to take advantage and give it a shot. The **** works!


TRUTH! I swear by the shoes I wear because they are the best I have ever owned. I am looking for boxer briefs. But I wear certain pants, certain undershirts, and coats.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 22, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> What do you mean? I cant tell what you are saying. I swear by these things and have at least 15 or so pairs. They are essential. Along with Champion or Under Armour breathable muscle tees, hanes comfort stretch or wigwam breathable quarter length hiking socks, chefwear ventilated performance pants, and sanita clogs or dansko wayne oxford walkers.
> 
> Comfort is key and over the years I have developed a very specific set of clothing that works best. I won't compromise my comfort in this sweltering hell that I work. If I can pass along the knowledge I have gained through trial and error feel free to take advantage and give it a shot. The **** works!


Its a dumb joke which does'nt quite work on forums haha...forget it..

I will def'n give these a try based on your emphatic recommendations. One question though, have you tried other cheaper brands that have the same design to see if they work or not? Or is this something not even available in other brands?


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 22, 2012)

exofficio briefs. That and orthotics. Orthotics help me with my posture and the underwear helps me with my monkeyballs.


----------



## steeley (Mar 24, 2012)

Monkey Balls 

A nasty chafing of the nut sack region that causes the inflicted individual to walk in a monkey-like state.

Often caused by heavy sweating of the nether regions, combined with tight, ill-fitting clothes and excessive 70's style disco dancing.
From the look of that dude's apish stroll, he must have a nasty case of the monkey balls.


----------



## steeley (Mar 24, 2012)

[/IMG]Not to be confused with monkey ball sushi which is yucky.


----------

